# PageMaker fonts



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

I'm using PageMaker 7.0 on a Windows 2000 machine. When I try to open a document, I get the following message:

PANOSE Font Matching Results

Missing Font:
Abadi MT Condensed Light
Arial Narrow Special G1
Monotype Sorts

Substituted Font:
Courier (PANOSE default)

Status:
Temp

If I say "OK", it brings up the document but it doesn't look right since the fonts have been substituted. I've tried installing the fonts from PageMaker/Extras/Fonts, but no luck. Others are able to open this document just fine using PM 6.5 on NT machines. I've tried copying all of their fonts and installing them on my machine, but nothing. Any suggestions?


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

Where have you copied the font's from? They need to be in your c:/winnt/fonts folder. 

Do you have a choice on what font's to replace the missing ones with in PageMaker?

Are you able to see the missing fonts in PageMaker once you open the file or a new file in the character pallet (assuming there is one)?

One last question. Can you see the missing fonts in the font folder?


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

I'm copying all of the fonts into C:/winnt/fonts. PageMaker seems to be only substituting Courier for any missing fonts. I can't see the missing fonts in PageMaker or in the fonts folder, which means they're not installed. But why is it that other people without these fonts can open the documents just fine?


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

The file you are trying to open has been made on a different computer or you originally had the fonts when it was created. The program wants to use the same fonts. You should be able to replace the fonts with ones that you currently have installed, within PageMaker itself. If you highlight the text you should see an option somewhere that will allow you to change the font.

As for the missing fonts, perhaps you have too many installed? You could try to repair your fonts folder using tweakUI.


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

Thanks, I'll give it a try.


----------

